# Pimu, my corded poodle became FI Champion



## villavilla (Jul 30, 2013)

Today we made it! My corded poodle female Pimu got her third (and last) CAC and received a conformation title: now she is Finnish Champion! I am so proud of her!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Onneksi olkoon Pimu! Did Google Translation get that right? She's beautiful and you should be very proud of your champion.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations! She is beautiful and deserves to be a Champion!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She is beautiful. I love the cords. Congratulations.


----------



## villavilla (Jul 30, 2013)

Mfmst: Yes, that's just correct 

Thank you all for your congratulations!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Fantastic! Congratulations! Well done. What a great looking dog. She looks happy standing on that bench. What a sweet expression. Those cords look hard to care for. Are they? But very unusual and interesting.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Gorgeous! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations--she looks wonderful!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

She is beautiful, congrats!!


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

What a gorgeous poodle! Be proud!


----------



## villavilla (Jul 30, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Those cords look hard to care for. Are they?


Actually they aren't. They are much easier to care for than a "straight" coat on a standard poodle: no brushing or combing at all, no bathing every second week and so on. If you don't have time or feel for washing a corded coat, it can wait for the next week. It doesn't need regular care in that sense. It needs to be cared for, especially when cords aren't ready, otherwise the coat would just be a pile of felt but you can better choose the time and you can also for example separate cords from each other (they stuck easily together with each other when they aren't ready) while watching the TV :smile:

Thank you everyone for your congratulations and your thanks :rose:


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow - I have never seen a corded poodle before. She's amazing. How do you get her her to do that?


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

She is absolutely gorgeous! LOVE the cording. . .is it difficult and time consuming to take care of? 
Congratulations on her Championship!


----------



## Lavolily (Aug 13, 2014)

Congrats on the win! Love the cords!!!


----------

